
Building a Clojure Web application with Incanter, Compojure, and Leiningen - fogus
http://incanter-blog.org/2009/11/29/incanter-webapp/
======
oscardelben
i've started playing with Compojure saturday and I have to say I really
enjoyed using it. I had never built a web app with a functional language like
Clojure, and I was impressed by the tiny amount of code I had to write. Next
step is try to deploy something real on GAE.

